# No More Excuses: Diet and Nutritional Planning for 2007



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Visualize this: You were just chosen to let world famous Fitness Model, Frank Sepe, shack up in your house while he does some local photo shoots in your area. His taxi is dropping him off at your door step step in 5 minutes! And, did I mention, he’ll be relying on your kitchen and food [...]

*Read More...*


----------

